
Dish Network, the Meanest Company in America - aaronbrethorst
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/89174-dish-network-the-meanest-company-in-america
======
zem
this was interesting:

> Over time, Neuman says, he came to realize why former presidents such as
> John Reardon, who lasted less than a year, described Ergen as “pounding
> people into submission.” The hours were long, yes, but it was Ergen’s habit
> of unilaterally making decisions that most irked Neuman.

> Although Dish had more than 100 people employed in its marketing department
> and reams of customer data to analyze, when it came time to figure out how
> much it was going to charge for satellite service, Ergen went into his
> office and came up with the final number alone. “It would be like the CEO of
> Kraft (KRFT) getting up in the morning and determining how much they were
> going to charge at retail for 12 slices of American cheese,” says Neuman.
> “It wasn’t that he didn’t invite input or share his thought process, because
> he did both. It’s just that he’d had his hands on the wheel for so long that
> he trusted his own judgment the best.”

> What made it worse, Neuman says, is that Ergen was almost always right.
> Eight months after accepting the job, Neuman resigned.

------
rhokstar
Funny read!

------
notdrunkatall
The idea of creating a website where employees could go to rate their employer
came to me out of the blue not too long ago, and I filed it away as something
I could make once I finally taught myself how to program. Turns out it already
exists, and is going strong. Good idea, a little late. I really need to get on
the ball...

